# Another request for a 'cranky' recipe.



## Kleftiwallah (Oct 15, 2011)

My old Dad made some wine from the flower heads of the herb Salad Burnett,
I believe the latin name is "Sanguisorba officinalis". It had a very dark crimson flower head. Anyone out there got a recipe? Cheers, Tony.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 16, 2011)

I would think you could any general "flower" recipe. Make a strong tea with the flowers and proceed. Do you want an apple or white grape base to it, or just straight flower?

Check Jack Keller for flower wines and go from there. I made a dried hibiscus wine that was pretty good.

Debbie


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Oct 17, 2011)

Very good idea Debbie, I'll scour the pages of my recipe books.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 18, 2011)

Let us know what you end up doing!

Debbie


----------



## froeschli (Dec 5, 2012)

depending on how aromatic your flowers & their greens are, you may just want to soak them in cold water for a day, then proceed adding whatever else you need/want. sterilize with k-meta or by (near) boiling for some time...
i haven't made any flower wines, but i used to make elderflower syrup, which is probably the same procedure, just more sugar and no fermentation


----------

